# Fair and Balanced, A New Witchy Poo Poll



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

In the interest of fairness and due to greatdemand, a new witch poll has been started. Raspberry, SLG,Gypsy, Zee, PGG, Tina - I hope you will be the first folks to vote inthe fair and balanced poll. Quick, quick before the Evil Onedeletes this!


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

:laugh: :rofl: toooooooooo Funny !!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Ya see why I didn't include me in the first one?

I AM THE EVIL ONE!



:laugh: - and make sure you interpret this with an EVIL LAUGH!

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 13, 2005)

LMLFAO Carolyn

I love you !! lol!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :laugh: - and make sure you interpret this with an EVIL LAUGH!
> 
> -Carolyn




I'm sorry, it just doesn't look evil.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Now see this isfair. I like it. Carolyn,I voted for you Sweetie.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2005)

Sheesh....I don't know who to vote for....

Do any of the votes have chads hanging off them? Or does that not happen on the internet?

Well, I'll close my eyes and just vote for one!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, Carolyn's got 100% of the vote!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 13, 2005)

Now that IS fair! :rofl:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh darn, SLG is already in bed! 

I GUESS SHE WILL HAVE TO VOTE TOMORROW!



*Raspberry*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 14, 2005)

:laugh:

I am just mad that I didn't do it first!!! :highfive::angel:

Good one!!!

Sharon


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 14, 2005)

:rofl:

Like I said, I'm not playing favorites. arty:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Oh darn, SLG is already in bed!
> 
> I GUESS SHE WILL HAVE TO VOTE TOMORROW!
> 
> ...


Don't forget Sebastian gets to votetoo.



Tina


----------



## ariel (Oct 14, 2005)

:laugh: Weird thing is I actually clicked on "view results"


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmmm....I'm wondering who I should vote for?????? onder:

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 14, 2005)

Seniorcats, you just got 100 cool points for this!





Laura


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 14, 2005)

I was wondering why Carolyn's namewas missing from the other poll :rofl:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

It's an honor and apriviledge.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 14, 2005)

*CrazyMike40 wrote:*


> I was wondering why Carolyn's namewas missing fromthe other poll :rofl:


That poll was for nice witches, this one is for wicked witches.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, and we all know what happens to WICKED WITCHES!!! :X


----------



## Lissa (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ariel (Oct 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Yeah, and we all know what happens to WICKED WITCHES!!! :X




LOL I just added in a post somewhere the other day that Carolyn needed Ruby slippers to click over here to Oz!!! 





Found it .............

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Trying to figure out a way to get me any my three over to Ariel's sinceshe's at the end of her winter, and we're just about to start ours.onder:
> 
> * * * * * * * * *




Just get yourself some ruby slippers and that way you can click and get yourself over here and back home again in no time LOL

Weekend visit??? 
 

Edited to add in about those slippers.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

I just hope they get me to your place, not Raspberry's!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, wasn't Dorothy from Kansas???


----------



## ariel (Oct 14, 2005)

I dunno how many clicks you have to do to "Get" to Oz I just know it's3 clicks to "Leave" Oz and get home umm and ya have to say somethinglike "There's no place like home" 3 times 

You know what, when my daughter was 4 she used to watch The Wizard of Oz every single day!!

I mean EVERY day :foreheadsmack:She would say the words, word for word for every character!

I would be cooking dinner and it'd be going in the loungeroom, and sheis now nearly 13 and still it's her Favourite movie of alltime. Thank gawd she doesn't watch it every day now though LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Your daughter has good taste, Ariel. 

I see alot of myself in Dorothy. :angel:






-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I just hope they get me to your place, not Raspberry's!





> I see alot of myself in Dorothy.
> 
> -Carolyn




I see alot or yourself in the WITCH! :X


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone care for a Raspberry Popover????

And I'm not talking about this:






-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Your daughter has good taste, Ariel.
> 
> I see alot of myself in Dorothy. :angel:
> 
> ...


Is Dorthythe one on the left :??


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2005)

Witchiepoo!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 14, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Is Dorthythe one on the left :??






You funny, Jim D.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 14, 2005)

Have any of you seen the Musical"Wicked"? I saw it when it was in Toronto and OH MY GOD it'sfantastic - all witches (good &amp; evil) would love it!!

And according to the story of the play,the 'wickedwitch'was actuallya good Witch.... it's the storyof how the Wicked Witch became wicked and tells the story of herfriendship with Glinda (yep - they're friends...)

And it tells where the ruby slippers came from, and the tin man andlion and scarecrow. It's excellent for all Oz lovers.



** Don't Read the Link if you don't want the plot of the play ruined

http://mercy_bell.tripod.com/wickedsynopsis.html


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mmmmm, who should i vote for?onder:
We did the wizard of Oz for our house play last year, i was the tinman! Am i the only one that finds the witch in that film reallyscary?:witch::scared:


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmm... who shall it be?


----------



## The Missus (Oct 15, 2005)

Man, that really gave me a good laugh, Raspberry!!! Woo, hoo!!!


----------



## The Missus (Oct 15, 2005)

Saw the Broadway show --- it grabbed so manyawards and rightfully so............If you see it PAYATTENTION TO THE BEGINNING...I'll say no more!!


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

AuntieCarolyn. Mom is taking a bath so I snuck on.

:apollo:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello Apollo-Bayyybee, :kiss:

I wrote a letter you and Sebastian in the *REAL Witchy Woman* poll, not this silly fake one. 

You were right to vote for your Mommy, Honey. She is a Witchy Woman, sometimes.

Next time she takes a bath, you beat feet out the door and follow Buck's Star to Tucker Town, Baby Boy.

-Carolyn


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 15, 2005)

*out loud* :disgust: Ya'll Are So Messed Up.

*turns back on Carolyn:inlove: and whispers*

You guys are so great!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow laughs for aweek here. Peoples I LOVE YOU ALL. lol. Iwas wondering the same thing in the first poll. If someonedidn't make one like this by now I was going to start one.Great, just to great!

-Ashley, Flopsy, &amp; Fluffy


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Ummm just wondering, do we have a winner in this poll yet????:rofl:


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

:laugh:

Nice one. I'd definatley vote for Carolyn xDD

K&amp;E


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 16, 2005)

When i watched the wizard of oz for the firsttime i was so scared of it! Its so horrible! Its just really scary forsum reason! I wud get nightmares from it now still.


----------

